# Tortoise Library Updates



## Madkins007 (May 22, 2012)

I'm going to make several changes in the structure of the Library in the next several months. The goal will be to end up with each common pet species of tortoise and terrestrial turtle to have its own index page.

The index page will offer an overview of the cares, then link you to other Library pages or off-site links for more details on things like natural history, breeding, diet, and so forth.

So far, I have redone the Diet section to make this plan work more easily. I can now link a tortoise to whichever general diet plan is best for them- herbivore or omnivore, and I have redone and shortened some other articles.

Husbandry is going to be next, and I have some interesting ideas for that.

Please look it over and let me know what you think so far! (Link is in my signature below)

(I can also use contributors, researchers, collaborators, proofers, etc.! If you know how I can improve traffic or even monetize the thing, let me know!)


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 23, 2012)

I think it looks good so far.

As far as improving traffic, I know not everyone is for it, but Facebook is a good advertising tool if you implement it well.


----------



## Madkins007 (May 23, 2012)

Thank you. I really don't use Facebook, but have no real objections to using it for this purpose... if I knew how.

I am especially looking of feedback and help with the new page of diet plans for herbivores- I have not kept any in years and am looking for any help anyone wants to share. https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/nutrition/diet-plans--herbivore


----------

